# Best Paddock Boots?



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

TredStep make amazing boots!

http://www.tredstep.com/prod_boots_giot.html

While I don't have their paddock boots, actually have the tall boots, I find them to be the best quality out of every other brand I tried. If the paddock boots are anything like the tall boots, the quality of both the stitching and the zippers will leave you very pleased with your purchase.

Another good brand is Ariat... I had their paddock boots and they held up OK for a year and a half. Whatever you do, stick to the major brands like Ariat, Mountain Horse, TredStep, etc. My first pair of paddock boots were some random brand that I found just to save a little bit of money and they barely lasted 6 months. Sometimes spending the extra $$$ is well worth it in the long run. 

Edit:

I would suggest eBay btw! I have bought brand new boots with shipping included for anywhere from 25% to 50% cheaper than retail pricing. If you wait, sometimes you'll find an amazing deal!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

if you aren't set on having leather boots or have a tight budget, i have these and find them very comfortable. nice thing is they can get a bit dirty/wet/muddy and it won't wreck them like it can leather. i found they started molding to my foot after about 6 wears.

Auken Nouvelle II Paddock Boots | FTW0011 | Greenhawk


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> if you aren't set on having leather boots or have a tight budget, i have these and find them very comfortable. nice thing is they can get a bit dirty/wet/muddy and it won't wreck them like it can leather. i found they started molding to my foot after about 6 wears.
> 
> Auken Nouvelle II Paddock Boots | FTW0011 | Greenhawk


How long did those last you? My Aukens barely made it through a year before I upgraded to Ariat's, lol.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

jinxremoving said:


> How long did those last you? My Aukens barely made it through a year before I upgraded to Ariat's, lol.


i just got them at the beginning of June, but they are holding up pretty well so far. for a cheap boot, if they last me a year, i'll be happy, lol.


----------



## Msail (Jul 20, 2013)

I've got a pair of Dovers I'll show a picture of when I get home. They are literally the best paddock boots I've ever owned! Thick, sturdy, you can get them wet, muddy, leave em out in the rain, you name it. They're also very comfortable and surprisingly supportive. Best part--no zippers!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a pair of Ariat Heritage Sport Lace Ups and I love them. They are lightweight and breathable. I got them at Dover for $80. It only took me a couple of rides to break them in and they are super comfortable. I wear them to ride and do barn chores in 20 degree weather or 100 degree weather.


----------

